# Packages for Orange Pi



## Criosphinx (Feb 18, 2018)

Ok, I finally compiled an image for the Orange Pi One. 

Now when I run pkg:

`pkg: Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:armv7/latest/Latest/pkg.txz: Not Found
A pre-built version of pkg could not be found for your system.
Consider changing PACKAGESITE or installing it from ports: 'ports-mgmt/pkg'.`

At pkg.freebsd.org there is an armv6 directory, are the packages for armv6 and armv7 different? Or should I just change the PACKAGESITE to point to armv6?

Also related question. The source code contains an "Allwinner thermal sensor controller"

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/master/sys/arm/allwinner/aw_thermal.c

But it doesn't show on dmesg. Is it disabled or not supported yet?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/no-packages-available-for-armv7-32-and-64-bit-modes.64105/


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2018)

Looking at the code you linked to you should see a sysctl value:
`sysctl -a |grep aw_thermal`


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 19, 2018)

If nothing shows up under sysctl you may have to rebuild your kernel and include this in your kernconf.
device     aw_thermal

Another way is to compile the aw_thermal module and enable it dynamically with a /boot/loader.conf entry:
aw_thermal_load="YES"
Before you would check with `kldload aw_thermal` to make sure you built the module correctly.


----------



## Criosphinx (Feb 19, 2018)

I built the image using crochet and the adequate loeader sysutils/u-boot-orangepi-one, no other changes.

`kldload aw_termal` says:

`kldload: can't load aw_thermal: module already loaded or in kernel`

And dmesg output:

`KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT #0 r329366: Fri Feb 16 11:12:52 CST 2018
    root@i3-530-FBSD11:/usr/home/juan/crochet/work/obj/usr/home/juan/orangepi-src/arm.armv6/sys/GENERIC arm
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (branches/release_60 324090) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT: init without driver.
module_register: cannot register simplebus/ahci from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module simplebus/ahci failed to register: 17
module_register: cannot register simplebus/ehci from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module simplebus/ehci failed to register: 17
module_register: cannot register simplebus/pcib from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module simplebus/pcib failed to register: 17
module_register: cannot register simplebus/ehci from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module simplebus/ehci failed to register: 17
CPU: ARM Cortex-A7 r0p5 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features: 
  Multiprocessing, Thumb2, Security, Virtualization, Generic Timer, VMSAv7,
  PXN, LPAE, Coherent Walk
Optional instructions: 
  SDIV/UDIV, UMULL, SMULL, SIMD(ext)
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2 
Cache level 1:
 32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
 32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
 512KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 536870912 (512 MB)
avail memory = 507969536 (484 MB)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
aw_ccu0: <Allwinner Clock Control Unit> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
aw_ccung0: <Allwinner Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
aw_ccung1: <Allwinner Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1f01400-0x1f014ff on simplebus0
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix3: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
awusbphy0: <Allwinner USB PHY> mem 0x1c19400-0x1c1942b,0x1c1a800-0x1c1a803,0x1c1b800-0x1c1b803,0x1c1c800-0x1c1c803,0x1c1d800-0x1c1d803 on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c83fff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 36 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x1, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 17,18 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpio1: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1f02c00-0x1f02fff irq 40 on simplebus0
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio1
rtc0: <Allwinner RTC> mem 0x1f00000-0x1f00053 irq 37,38 on simplebus0
rtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
aw_syscon0: <Allwinner syscon> mem 0x1c00000-0x1c00fff on simplebus0
a31dmac0: <Allwinner DMA controller> mem 0x1c02000-0x1c02fff irq 4 on simplebus0
aw_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 5 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc0
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1a000-0x1c1a0ff irq 9 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ohci0: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1a400-0x1c1a4ff irq 10 on simplebus0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1b000-0x1c1b0ff irq 11 on simplebus0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
ohci1: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1b400-0x1c1b4ff irq 12 on simplebus0
usbus3 on ohci1
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
awg0: <Allwinner Gigabit Ethernet> mem 0x1c30000-0x1c3ffff irq 21 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on awg0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
awg0: Ethernet address: 02:81:57:5c:42:c5
aw_wdog0: <Allwinner A31 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20ca0-0x1c20cbf irq 24 on simplebus0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 29 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115384,n,8,1)
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on gpio1
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu2: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpu3: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen1.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub3: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
mmcsd0: 8GB <SDHC SL08G 8.0 SN F1B20E2C MFG 11/2015 by 3 SD> at mmc0 50.0MHz/4bit/65535-block
Release APs
mmc0: ACMD42 failed, RESULT: 4
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
mmc0: Card at relative address 43690 failed to set bus width
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mmcsd0s2a [rw,noatime]...
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub3: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
uhub1: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
uhub2: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
random: unblocking device.
awg0: link state changed to DOWN
awg0: link state changed to UP
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xc32baa30 bufwait (bufwait) @ /usr/home/juan/orangepi-src/sys/kern/vfs_bio.c:3566
 2nd 0xd3092600 dirhash (dirhash) @ /usr/home/juan/orangepi-src/sys/ufs/ufs/ufs_dirhash.c:289
stack backtrace:`


----------

